# Runt chicken with loose stool?



## Ciwheeles

I hate to call her the runt, but I think thats the most apt term for her. I have a 6 mo old pullet that is clearly the runt. She's a healthy size, but a tad smaller. She still hasn't even gotten her full comb. It's still small and pink. she seems happy, even though she's the low girl. 

I love her to death over all the chickens we have. She's my favorite, but lately she's had this sort of loose stool.. I can tell because her under feathers are dirty a lot. I've wiped it down and kept clean to see if it persists but it has. Anyone have any ideas on what it is?


----------



## LittleWings

Does she seem OK other than that? I'm not an expert, but it might be gleet. Look at this link and see if it looks like that.
http://www.tillysnest.com/2012/12/vent-gleet-prevention-and-treatment.html

Good luck


----------



## Jim

Runny poo can also be normal, from time to time. If she is free ranging, could be shoe ate something bad. We had one we feared was fleet or something worse, but, in the end, good ol yogurt and natural boost to her system, and she was all normal again.


----------



## Ciwheeles

Thanks! That does sound like kind of what she has. I can definitely relate to the dirty vent part, and looking at her stool today it is nothing like all the others. It's just not solid. :/


----------



## Ciwheeles

Jim said:


> Runny poo can also be normal, from time to time. If she is free ranging, could be shoe ate something bad. We had one we feared was fleet or something worse, but, in the end, good ol yogurt and natural boost to her system, and she was all normal again.


I will try some really good probiotic yogurt to see if it helps. She is free range but it has persisted for at least a week so I'm not sure it will run its course on its own.  Either way I don't think I could bring her to my farm vet till Tuesday without having to pay a huge emergency fee.









There's a picture of her where you can kind of see how dirty her vent is. It's nota great pic but she trying come say "hi" to me.


----------



## Jim

Ciwheeles said:


> I will try some really good probiotic yogurt to see if it helps. She is free range but it has persisted for at least a week so I'm not sure it will run its course on its own.  Either way I don't think I could bring her to my farm vet till Tuesday without having to pay a huge emergency fee.


I think I am glad to not have a farm vet near by, it sure has taught me a lot, and gives me confidence I never would have had when it comes to my flock. Although, at times, I do wish I had one! I am glad to have this forum with all the great advise and many rears of experience using natural remedies as well.. I could not have made it through that first year without all of the folks on here, not just the ones that help me, but through the experience and advise given to others when they have issues.


----------



## Ciwheeles

That's awesome to hear Jim! I'm glad I found this because I'm still learning how to take care of my flock and every little bit of info helps. 

My farm vet is actually an equine/goat vet so I'm not sure she may even know how to deal with her issue but I think it may be worth bringing her by their office of the yogurt doesn't help.


----------



## Ciwheeles

Figured I'd just give and update. I gave her organic plain yogurt mixed with some probios since I couldn't find any real probiotic yogurt. We've been giving it twice a day and it must have worked because her stool normal again. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jim

Ciwheeles said:


> Figured I'd just give and update. I gave her organic plain yogurt mixed with some probios since I couldn't find any real probiotic yogurt. We've been giving it twice a day and it must have worked because her stool normal again.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Awesome to hear! Maybe she just ate a bug that just didn't agree with her!


----------

